# camping flashlight



## chewbroccoli (Oct 14, 2009)

hi,

I'm looking for a good camping flashlight. budget about $100. I've got a Fenix LD10 that I carry with me every day but it just didn't seem to cut it when I went camping this summer. I'm not sure what was wrong, whether it was not enough spill or throw. 

I'd like something kinda rugged. I was looking at the Olight M20 warrior. It seems pretty good and there's a christmas deal where it comes with a free little Ti AAA light. I'm not sure what I think about the low battery warning if it might be problematic, I'm also not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge into the "weird" batteries like CR123's that aren't readily available but I think I could be convinced.

I was also considering a TK20 and then use the rest of my budget to do some kind of maglite mod. any input or ideas would be great!

thanks!


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 14, 2009)

My first attempt at an ideal camping light was trying to get one that did everything well. However, I have had better luck since then by camping with a few different lights, each specialized for different duty:
High output thrower (doesn't need a low level, so keep it a simple & reliable single-mode)
Low output flooder (an additional high level can be useful but not really necessary, again, keeping it simple & reliable). This has the advantage of being able to be very small and can fit in a shirt pocket, even while you're sleeping.
Headlamp
I find #1 is useful when trying to find a good campsite in the dark (also for those bumps-in-the-night, ?whuzzat?-type situations), #2 is useful for covert night missions once your eyes are night-adapted, while #3 is useful for general camp duties.

Much better than trying to have one light trying to fill every role, plus this way you always have backups. 
Oh, and :welcome:
Good luck,
K


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm guessing your LD10 would be OK as #1, but I would very much prefer a SureFire 6P w/ a Malkoff M60W (warm) LED and the standard Z41 twistie tailcap. Simple, bright, and bombproof, but will run your budget a little thin, about $100 plus shipping.

#2, How about a Fenix E01? I don't have one but have heard very good things about them. Very reliable, a good basic low with good flood. The step up from that is the Fenix LD01, I have one of these but it isn't floody enough and the hotspot is way too bright even on the lowest level. (Plus, it always turns on at 'medium' first, which is way too bright and shoots my night vision all to heck.) The comparable Streamlight Microstream is simple and very nice but far too oriented towards throw, with the same result. I have a couple of custom lights that are very dim (~3 & ~10 lumens) and very floody and they are just about perfect. Trust me, once you try camping with a dim, floody light (yes that sounds funny I know) that is totally reliable, small, & convenient, you won't know how you got along without one.

#3, a Petzl Zipka LED headlamp for ~$20 or so. Works great for me and slips into a pocket very easily with the retractable band. Relatively low output so I don't inadvertently blind my camping companions.

So adding #2 and #3 would set you back a total of ~$35 US, and has the added advantage of using the same batteries, AAA. Runtimes for both lights are fantastic.

Great starter lights that will work perfectly for their intended roles.

I was camping with my lights just last weekend and these three roles are consistently what I find most useful.

Hope this helps,
K


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 15, 2009)

A headlamp is definitely top priority for camping.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 15, 2009)

We can't forget about E-Series E1e, E1l, and E1d for those Lego lover's. 

Bump in the night beware.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3975788028/

camping is a family thing right:thumbsup:.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3975759604/


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 15, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I'd like something kinda rugged. I was looking at the Olight M20 warrior. It seems pretty good and there's a christmas deal where it comes with a free little Ti AAA light. I'm not sure what I think about the low battery warning if it might be problematic, I'm also not sure if I'm ready to take the plunge into the "weird" batteries like CR123's that aren't readily available but I think I could be convinced.



The M20 is a nice light with lots of throw - I am pretty sure that none of the current batch have the low battery warning (it was a feature that everyone disliked so they removed it).
I can't see the M20 being OK as your only light, but I can't see any light be OK as your only light - so don't worry about that.

The last time I went camping I found a good thrower was useful, but also my Zebralight H501 was very handy. My next camping trip will be fun as I have a bunch of new lights to test. I think my most used light is likely to be my H60w - it is a light that you don't want to be without when camping.

Buy some 18650 cells and a charger and embrace the weird batteries - they are weird, but in a VERY good way. Get the best batteries here.

When I go camping I like to see if I can keep the number of lights down to no more than 10 - one day I'll manage to succeed. It can be a challenge to fit everything (tent, sleeping bag, bedroll, camp stove, pot, pan, kettle, food, plates, cutlery, lights) on a motor scooter - but a few more lights can usually be tucked in somewhere.


For someone starting out I recommend some sort of floody head light or Zebralight for hands free use, plus a nice thrower like the M20, plus a backup like the AAA light that you mention. Once you have those 3 your main needs are covered. Later you can buy more lights to play with.


----------



## Short and Round (Oct 15, 2009)

I know it is over you budget but, if I were going camping I would not go without my Surefire E2L Outdoorsman. In fact, if I could only be with one light that would be the one. Check out the runtime!! And in the dark it does do a fine job but will not light up the forrest!! One other thing to remember: 

Light=Bugs 
Light on head = Bugs on face!!


----------



## Meganoggin (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been taking my Surefire L1 on my last few camping trips, it has been my most used light around the camp (it has a high and low beam) really useful.

I am thinking of getting a Zebralight for next years camping, they have a nice floody beam and come with a pocket clip as well as the headband, they also come with multiple output levels...

Hope this helps :welcome:


----------



## berry580 (Oct 15, 2009)

bang for buck, I think its pretty hard to beat Quark 123^2 Regular (tail standable should be a huge plus when camping)


----------



## metlarules (Oct 15, 2009)

I would get the TK-20 combo from here: http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk20-eo1-combo.html then spend the rest on a quality headlamp.


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 15, 2009)

metlarules said:


> I would get the TK-20 combo from here: http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk20-eo1-combo.html then spend the rest on a quality headlamp.


 
+1. TK 20 is good all around for your needs. The E01 is great for the pocket and inside your tent and getting a headlamp is definitely a good idea if you need both hands for camp chores.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 15, 2009)

metlarules said:


> I would get the TK-20 combo from here: http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk20-eo1-combo.html then spend the rest on a quality headlamp.



This sounds like excellent advice. You might even just clip the E01 to a hat for your headlamp.

Geoff

Edit: Welcome to CPF, chewbroccoli.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 15, 2009)

:welcome:

fenix tk20 is now $48.90 at 4sevens.com after using the CPF8 discount code.

use the remainin funds (you may need to top up a bit) and get a zebralight headlamp (H501W) from www.zebralight.com

i already own a zebralight H501 and my TK20 is on the way, these will be the primary camping lights (actually fishing lights cos i dont camp much) as both use AAs and i have a ton of eneloops


----------



## Cataract (Oct 15, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> My first attempt at an ideal camping light was trying to get one that did everything well. However, I have had better luck since then by camping with a few different lights, each specialized for different duty:
> High output thrower (doesn't need a low level, so keep it a simple & reliable single-mode)
> Low output flooder (an additional high level can be useful but not really necessary, again, keeping it simple & reliable). This has the advantage of being able to be very small and can fit in a shirt pocket, even while you're sleeping.
> Headlamp
> ...


 
+1

I found that the best flooder for me was to simply put a home-made diffuser on my fenix L2D by replacing the red lens in the filter adaptor with a self made piece of plastic I sanded on one or two sides. Haven't seen anything better yet to walk uneven terrain at night


----------



## Disco-Dave (Oct 15, 2009)

I use my fenix tk11 everytime does a great joband i only ever need 1 or 2 spare 18560 batterys at the most for a weeks camping usually 5 nites. Not sure if there is an extension tube for the tk11 someone might know tho if there is ill be interested in 1 myself.

Also Waiting on a fenix l2t v2.0 runs on 2aa's seems like a nice light & i will also be purchasing a headlight for dutys such as cutting wood at night ir fishing. maybe a zebralight


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 15, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good camping flashlight. budget about $100. I've got a Fenix LD10 that I carry with me every day but it just didn't seem to cut it when I went camping this summer. I'm not sure what was wrong, whether it was not enough spill or throw.
> 
> ...



Alright, first thing to be established is what your definition of camping is. Are you driving into a campsite and need a light for wandering around when it starts to get dark? Are you going on 4 day backpacking trips out in the mountains, away from civilization? What kind of camping you are doing has a huge impact on recommendations.

If I was doing some casual camping, with minimal effort needed to get to the campsite, then I would take a bunch of lights. A light with a ton of output and decent runtime like a P7 modded Mag, a headlamp for just around the campsite, a general use light like the L2D, maybe something with even more throw than the P7 Mag, and whatever else I had at hand.

However, when I go on multi-day trips, my pack is already a lot heavier than I'd like it to be. This means I want to pack fairly light. A good combo is a Fenix L2D for reasonable throw and good general brightness which is reassuring, especially if in bear country. Note that the L2D is brighter than the LD10, so it will throw a bit better and have more spill. To complement this, I like my Petzl Tikka XP (with the optional headstrap upgrade) for general use. It isn't especially bright but it has good low modes for in the tent and such, and it has a handy diffused for a floody beam. I'll take some spare AAs for the Fenix, and maybe spare AAAs for the headlamp, but I don't typically have issues with it running low.


----------



## chewbroccoli (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, lots to think about.

I have a little E01 with my keys. I didn't use it much except in the tent when I went out this year.

I usually just go to provincial parks or the like so not too backwoods. I prefer to go out on my motorbike though so space is a bit of an issue. this year we usually had someone with a car come out too so the space of a couple lights wasn't an issue. 

I didn't really consider headlamps. I'm not sure why. maybe i can get a clip or holder of some kind to use my LD10 or E01 as a headlamp? 

I'm not sure of the normal fenix or quark lights for camping. my LD10 seems a bit fragile. it's great for EDC but I'm not sure how it would hold up as a main camping light. 

usually when we go camping we have one of those coleman type flourescent lanterns that works well for lighting up stuff for cooking etc. so that's like a flood type light. 

I wish I could have figured out why I didn't like my LD10. it was just not enough light. I'm not sure how to describe it. it's great for EDC, it just didn't cut it camping.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 15, 2009)

The SureFire A2 aviator is the best camping flashlight ever made, period!


----------



## Billy Ram (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum chewbroccoli
You seem to be getting plenty of good information and I'm going to add to it. I don't go anywhere with only one light. I have been using the M20 worrior premium for about a year and it's one of my favorite. It just about goes every where I go along with spare cr123s. CR123s are common batterys and can be bought anywhere. Your best prices on these are going to be with one of the venders you buy your light from. Another light I've been using is the M30 Triton. This is a very good light for outdoors and I find I'm using this one more often. It has a very bright, usable beam and is quickly switched to what power is needed by a separate push button. This feature seems to save the batterys some. With the M20 it takes 2 hands to switch powers by twisting the head so it usually just stays on high. The M30 would make a very good camping light and so would the M20.
Billy


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 15, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a good camping flashlight. budget about $100. I've got a Fenix LD10 that I carry with me every day but it just didn't seem to cut it when I went camping this summer. I'm not sure what was wrong, whether it was not enough spill or throw.
> 
> ...


 
TK20 is a great light. I would consider that and a Rebel 4 mode PT EOS headlamp. Guessing you would use the headlamp 95% of the time.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 16, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I didn't really consider headlamps. I'm not sure why. maybe i can get a clip or holder of some kind to use my LD10 or E01 as a headlamp?


 

Headlights are great for camping, where you are often performing tasks requiring both of your hands.

Are you aware of this Nite-Ize headband that will hold your LD10, your E01, or numerous other lights? (There are two different size elastic bands side by side).
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Nite_Ize_Headband_NPO-07_NPO-03.php


----------



## jankj (Oct 16, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I didn't really consider headlamps. I'm not sure why. maybe i can get a clip or holder of some kind to use my LD10 or E01 as a headlamp?



Yep, that works, but a dedicated headlamp is more comfortable. I don't like the nite-ize headband. It would have been great if it was not a solid strap _(A solid strap is either too tight or too lose. A flexible strap would be much better)_. The fenix headband appears to work very well, but seems like a little overkill. I think the best is either to make your own or purchase the nitecore headband (available from 4sevens.com). 



chewbroccoli said:


> I'm not sure of the normal fenix or quark lights for camping. my LD10 seems a bit fragile. it's great for EDC but I'm not sure how it would hold up as a main camping light.
> 
> usually when we go camping we have one of those coleman type flourescent lanterns that works well for lighting up stuff for cooking etc. so that's like a flood type light.
> 
> I wish I could have figured out why I didn't like my LD10. it was just not enough light. I'm not sure how to describe it. it's great for EDC, it just didn't cut it camping.



What kind of batteries do you use in your LD10? I suggest nimh low self discharge, such as sanoy eneloop. The performance increase is HUGE from alkaline batteries, particular for the brighter settings.


Also, I'm a bit puzzled about how the LD10 could not be bright enough??? When I camping I almost exclusively use the dimmest settings on my lights. Plenty bright to get things done in the dark. That may be different if your eyes are always "daylight adapted". Maybe you are blinded from that coleman lantern? Actually, my biggest complain about the LD10 is that the lowest setting is WAY TOO BRIGHT for my liking. Your mileage and preferences appears to be very different from mine. Thus, my recommendation (quark neutral AA or AA^2, a neutral zebralight headlamp) may be off the mark for what YOU need. 


The only area where I find the LD10 (or actually the L1D, the previous model with less efficient emitter) did not cut it was when I wanted a thrower to search for things far away _(camp sites, trails, swedish backpackers)_. It did fairly good, but did not reach as far as I wanted. I always wish I had a "little extra" reach. The extra battery of the L2D gives that extra "punch" that makes the L2D so much more useful for this application. The lower modes (which I use the most) are identical. 


Anyways, the neutral quarks (AA, AA*2 with eneloop's) blows L1D / L2D out of the water for MY application. The spill is useful enough for these lights to be my "flood lights". The hot spot is smaller and reaches further. The neutral color makes the light so much more useful (and less glaring), which means I can use less light to achieve the same (preserving night vision) and see further. And the low modes don't kill your night vision the way LD10/LD20/L1D/L2D does. The warm white zebralights has gotten so much praise that I won't repeat it here...


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 16, 2009)

jankj said:


> I don't like the nite-ize headband. It would have been great if it was not a solid strap _(A solid strap is either too tight or too lose. A flexible strap would be much better)_.


 
Actually, the Nite-ize headband is not a solid strap, it has a velcro strip for adjustment. It is quite comfortable.




jankj said:


> What kind of batteries do you use in your LD10? I suggest nimh low self discharge, such as sanoy eneloop. The performance increase is HUGE from alkaline batteries, particular for the brighter settings.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit puzzled about how the LD10 could not be bright enough??? When I camping I almost exclusively use the dimmest settings on my lights. Plenty bright to get things done in the dark. Actually, my biggest complain about the LD10 is that the lowest setting is WAY TOO BRIGHT for my liking.


 

+ + :twothumbs
I was wondering the same exact thing???
Not bright enough?


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 16, 2009)

Headlamp. Headlamp. Headlamp. Nothing beats a dedicated headlamp for camping.
I really love the wide spill of the Zebralight (501) for general chores. If you plan to hike in the dark then I would get a headband for your LD10 (either from Fenix or Nightcore). Together with the Zebralight you got a very good setup.


----------



## jankj (Oct 16, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> Actually, the Nite-ize headband is not a solid strap, it has a velcro strip for adjustment. It is quite comfortable.



Sorry for being unclear. You fasten the velcro to accomplish a solid, non-flexible headband of appropriate size. In my experience, this does not work really well - either too tight or too loose. Trying to get a perfect fit with velcro is too much fumbling in the dark for me... A locking mechanism would probably be better - just tighten with a certain pressure will give you the perfect fit. Or make it flexible. 


Your mileage may wary, and I'm fine with that. If you like it - use it. It sort of works for me, but with some dislikes. Still good enough to have in my shed as a backup headlamp, though...

Oh ... has anyone tested the nightcore D10 headband? Looks promising! I think that solution has potential to be the best headband available, but so far I've not read any reviews.


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 16, 2009)

jankj said:


> Oh ... has anyone tested the nightcore D10 headband? Looks promising! I think that solution has potential to be the best headband available, but so far I've not read any reviews.


I asked the same question a few days ago. See the replies I got:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244599

Based on that I ordered one.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 16, 2009)

jankj said:


> Oh ... has anyone tested the nightcore D10 headband? Looks promising! I think that solution has potential to be the best headband available, but so far I've not read any reviews.



I'll let you know. I was ordering an EZAA Neutral (25% off sale FTW) from 4Sevens when I read drmaxx's thread and thought "what the hell, I'll throw one of those onto the order".

It is designed to work with a 1xAA light and I have a bunch of those - D10 R2, Jet-I Pro V2, Quark AA Neutral, L2D which I can swap to a L1D body and the EZAA Neutral on the way (which will arrive at the same time as the headband).

But I would use it to compliment my H60w rather than instead of it. I think there is some advantage in a nice wide area of light with no hot spot (kinda like the light you have at home when you turn on the light switch or normal daytime).


----------



## 3D black mag (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi :welcome: Be sure to check out Eagletac lights cheap and great quality. And IMHO the low battery warning is very annoying was one of the main reasons I sold my TK10.


----------



## chewbroccoli (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a green and silver energizer 2500 mAh nickel metal hydride rechargable battery in my LD10 right now.

I'm leaning towards the M20/AAA combo with a nitecore headstrap. 

the M20 should be a good enough thrower for my needs right now I think. the little AAA or my E01 could be little flooders and the LD10 can be used as a headlamp with the strap. 

I'm not sure what to do about batteries though. I think I'd rather get rechargeables than disposables. 4sevens has lots of AW rechargeables. the M20 says it can use:

Batteries: 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123A, 2x16340, 1x18650, or 1x17670

I know the cr123's are the little disposable ones you can get but I'm at a loss for the rest. any suggestions?

thanks,


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 16, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I have a green and silver energizer 2500 mAh nickel metal hydride rechargable battery in my LD10 right now.


Holy [email protected], Energizer *2500*'s??? Yipee, I finally get to use this smiley: :toilet:
I would definitely use an Eneloop AA NiMH in that LD10 for now (also AAA Eneloops for the smaller lights). Moving forward, I can't think of a better configuration than a light that uses a single 2600mAh protected AW 18650. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 16, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I have a green and silver energizer 2500 mAh nickel metal hydride rechargable battery in my LD10 right now.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the M20/AAA combo with a nitecore headstrap.
> 
> ...



1 x 18650 = longest run time, it is about twice as long as the 123 cells and slightly fatter.
You will need a charger for Li-ion cells and it is definitely worth buying at least 2 batteries so you can swap from one to the other when the first one gets run down.

If you bought one of these and two of these then you would be up and running for years of power for the M20.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 16, 2009)

drmaxx said:


> I asked the same question a few days ago. See the replies I got:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244599
> 
> Based on that I ordered one.


 

Thanks to jankj and drmaxx for the heads up on the Nitecore option. I was not aware of this headband.

Decent price, no shipping charges, and an excellent vendor!


----------



## shark_za (Oct 17, 2009)

My camping setup is a Solarforce L2 with another 18mm 2cell extention to run 2x 18650 2200mAh Solarforce protected cells. 
A multimode LED lets me run it really low for walking around and flat out for seeing things. I dont see charging happening all that often on trips.

A headlamp for sure around the campsite, Petzl Tikka is what I use. 

LD10 can be used when the main light is charging or as reserve (with LD20 body)


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 17, 2009)

For the man who is always wearing a baseball cap, I've got the ultimate low level, low interference, low weight, low cost headlamp solution. Take 1 $.99 Lighthound keychain light, 1 #8 by 3/4" brass machine screw, and 1 #8 brass knurled nut. Drill a 5/32" to 3/16" hole in the bill of your cap, and tighten the light on the top front edge of the bill to avoid glare in your eyes. 

*But wait, there's more!!!* For one payment of only $7.00 more, you can do this same build with a Photon brand light.

The Lighthound keychain lights are just as bright as the Photon Micro-Light II, and can be replaced for the same cost as new batteries.


----------



## drmaxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> The Lighthound keychain lights are just as bright as the Photon Micro-Light II, and can be replaced for the same cost as new batteries.


Having a headlamp that works in and after a thunderstorm or after being dropped in the river is really nice. Not quite sure about the Lighthound one, but most of these fauxtons are not really waterproof. And they corrode badly if you expose them to water.
They are only a buck, so no problem just to replace them - but sometimes having a reliable light is just priceless.....


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 17, 2009)

drmaxx said:


> Having a headlamp that works in and after a thunderstorm or after being dropped in the river is really nice. Not quite sure about the Lighthound one, but most of these fauxtons are not really waterproof. And they corrode badly if you expose them to water.
> They are only a buck, so no problem just to replace them - but sometimes having a reliable light is just priceless.....


I can't speak for dropping it in the river, but it's seen its share of rain with the switch side facing up. It's quite well built, with 4 tiny screws holding it together; just like the original micro-lights, and unlike the see-thru X-Light Micro, which is just snapped together and falls apart easily. I'd have never given it a chance either, had Lighthound not thrown it in for free with my last order.

Even if one wishes to spend $8.00 for the Photon, you're still under $10.00 total for a barely noticeable set-up that outshines any of the $30.00 4 LED Petzyls that I have used.


----------



## syncytial (Oct 19, 2009)

There are many good suggestions in this thread. Particularly, the idea of considering what sort of camping you do, and thus what sort of lights you require, then buying lights (plural - redundancy and suitability to task) to suit your needs.

1/ Any modern high-output throw-oriented light, possibly with a tint suited to outdoor use - TK20, TK11, Solarforce L2 with the new 3-mode low voltage dropin, a 2D or 3D new Maglite *with the Rebel LED* (goes on sale @ Canadian Tire), Dorcy 200 lumen rechargeable (if you've got a vehicle to charge from - available from Rona), Quark neutral AA running on a 14500 Li-Ion (covers very low to high output) etc. 

(You could just buy a Fenix LD20 body to use with your LD10, if all you need is a bit more output. The LD10/20 isn't delicate, but the TK series are much tougher. The Energizer 2500 mAh batteries are not considered to be good, and *may* be contributing to your concerns.)

2/ One or two low output/floodier lights, either a headlamp or AAA/AA light with clip that can be used on a hat - Fenix E01, LD01, or the three mode ITP A3 EOS (has a true low as well as moderately high output), Zebralight, PT EOS Rebel headlamp, etc.

3/ Area lantern when group/car camping - Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 300 lumen lantern (Available @ Rona - it's too big to carry when traveling light). 


Also consider how long you go camping and what sort of batteries you prefer... AA & AAA lights mean you can get batteries anywhere, anytime if you run short.

Sanyo Eneloops are excellent rechargeables in AA & AAA and Shopper's Drug Mart periodically puts them on sale in the white-topped Duracell version @ $7.00 for four. There is an acceptable Duracell slow charger that terminates well that also goes on sale @7.00 with two batteries, although it's most often packaged with the less-desirable black-topped non-Eneloop Duracell LSD batteries. Canadian Tire sells the very well regarded Duracell Mobile Charger (check for white topped batteries if you can find them) and it periodically is on sale too (which is good because the charger is overpriced locally). There is a lot of info here about these batteries.

The lights that run from 18650 Li-ion batteries are often excellent performers - the question is will you have enough charged batteries to cover the time required? Using only enough light for the task at hand helps to preserve both batteries and night vision. Of course, you may want to light up the night at times for entertainment or safety reasons too!

AW sells excellent protected 18650s in the marketplace. His batteries are also available through many good on-line retailers. If you look at the Solarforce L2, you could get a Solarforce charger and batteries with it. There's even a lantern attachment for the L2, which is kind of neat, but not cheap.

I've got everything I've mentioned except the Solarforce batteries and charger, and my suggestion is to start out conservatively. Stick with AA & AAA formats for now, and after reading CPF for a few months, you'll be lusting after lots of high-powered lights, but you'll have a much better idea of what differentiates the different lights.

*Read Woods Walker's posts about real-world use of lights in the woods.* I concur with his suggested TK20 (the tint is important as well as output) and PT Rebel EOS headlamp. I'd add an ITP A3 EOS three-mode AAA light. That should cover it for now, and respect your budget. The alternative is to go for a higher output light and use it in combination with your E01. Don't forget to factor in the cost of batteries and a charger if needed.

If you still want lots more light then it'll mean considering some of the very high output lights like the new ITP A6 Polestar or other (more expensive) quad-die lights.

Some suggested sources (others are good too - check out the CPF Marketplace for dealer and deal info, including discount codes):

www.shiningbeam.com (ITP & others)
www.sbflashlights.com (SolarForce)
www.4sevens.ca (or .com) (4Sevens/Quark)


Local brick & morter stores (watch for sales - often noted in the *CANADA - Good Deals* thread in the CPF Marketplace):

Rona - selected Rayovac, Dorcy, and Maglite
Canadian Tire -Maglite & Duracell Mobile Charger
Mountain Equipment Co-op - Princeton Tec headlamps, Nite-Ize headstraps
Shopper's Drug Mart - Duracell pre-charged LSD NiMh batteries

Regards,

Syncytial


----------



## roadie (Oct 20, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> I was also considering a TK20


 

i got a TK20 and i hike at least once a week, good choice to have ...

best of all, it takes 2 X AA ...


----------



## chewbroccoli (Oct 21, 2009)

is there a noticeable difference between using a 18650 vs 2xCR123's? I'm not sure I could afford the AW 18650 setup. Deal extreme has "TrustFire" 18650's for a lot cheaper. would that be a noticeable difference vs the AW's? has anyone used the trustfire batteries before? 

I'm quite leaning towards the olight M20. I'll probably pick up a TK20 sometime later.


----------



## Egsise (Oct 21, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> is there a noticeable difference between using a 18650 vs 2xCR123's? I'm not sure I could afford the AW 18650 setup. Deal extreme has "TrustFire" 18650's for a lot cheaper. would that be a noticeable difference vs the AW's? has anyone used the trustfire batteries before?
> 
> I'm quite leaning towards the olight M20. I'll probably pick up a TK20 sometime later.


Some people say that there is a reason why the TrustFire Li-ions are cheap.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 21, 2009)

Egsise said:


> Some people say that there is a reason why the TrustFire Li-ions are cheap.


Yep, they are pretty much just about the worst crap you can buy today.


----------



## Larry237 (Oct 21, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> The M20 is a nice light with lots of throw - I am pretty sure that none of the current batch have the low battery warning (it was a feature that everyone disliked so they removed it).
> I can't see the M20 being OK as your only light, but I can't see any light be OK as your only light - so don't worry about that.
> 
> 
> For someone starting out I recommend some sort of floody head light or Zebralight for hands free use, plus a nice thrower like the M20, plus a backup like the AAA light that you mention. Once you have those 3 your main needs are covered. Later you can buy more lights to play with.


 
+1 for the M20. It has a good, bright high that throws a long way. The low is very low and useful for general talks. If I can only carry one light, although I usually carry at least two outdoors, I take the M20, because it is very versatile.


----------



## knightrider (Oct 21, 2009)

I would say a headlamp is great. Mine has a built in red filter and 3 levels of light, its a Petzl and older. 

But as far as hand lights. The E2L is the ultimate in my mind. The L1 is a good second or tie for first. I also love the Arc AAA around my neck when camping. But the E2L is fantastic!


----------



## Egsise (Oct 21, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Yep, they are pretty much just about the worst crap you can buy today.


Perhaps, but to me AW's are so unbelievebly overpriced that I use TrustFire 14500's in my Quark AAW.
If the Li-ion fails I carry Eneloops as backup, 4 Eneloops cost the same as 1 AW 14500 Li-ion...
To me the difference between 90 lumens and 170 lumens is really not that big.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 22, 2009)

Egsise said:


> Some people say that there is a reason why the TrustFire Li-ions are cheap.




Actually, Trustfire Li-Ions tend to compare reasonably well against AW and other cells, especially considering their price. From what I've seen, it is the Ultrafire cells that should really be avoided.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 22, 2009)

I did some fall trout fishing this afternoon. Hard with the low water levels but still landed a few native browns and brookies. I tossed my TK20 into the fishing pack and bushwhacked my way out in the dark. Native browns and roads don’t mix in my area. Pure in your face woodland hiking for sure. The TK20 was nice with its throw and warm tint but for camp use I prefer a floodier light, not that the TK20 can’t perform around camp as used it for that a bunch of times. I think the beam of the L2D/LD is a bit better for that application but still wish they made a warm tinted LD10-20 for times away from camp. So maybe consider an extra 2XAA body for your LD10. It would be cheaper than a new light and give more output on the higher settings. Just make certain you get the correct threads as they have been recently changed.


----------



## chewbroccoli (Oct 23, 2009)

So I ordered the M20 christmas set, some 4sevens cr123's and the nitecore headband. I'm thinking I should have also ordered the diffuser for my LD10. maybe next time. is there an easy way to make a diffuser? 

I figure i'll order some trustfires to try. there's some other stuff I want from dealextreme anyways. 

my dad has a bunch of unprotected 18650's from like laptop batteries. i'm not sure how actually dangerous they would be to use. the protection circut they have is for the whole pack not individual cells.


----------



## Egsise (Oct 23, 2009)

If I need more flood to my TK20 I use this.
Its the red lens adapter, i replaced the red lens with milky white plastic, wurks grate.
The lux readings are lightbox lux.


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 24, 2009)

Zebralight H501 as headlamp, provide even flood beam.
Don't buy E01, useless low (you can get low from Zebralight) and very purple.
Add any 2AA thrower you like, should be enough.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 24, 2009)

I have finally found my ideal camping setup, but it's quite a bit more than $100. My Surefire LX2 and a Petzel e+lite headlight. The Petzel is for 90% of my camp uses- cooking, going to the designated "relief" areas, anything that needs to be done in the tent- more than enough light. I never need a headlamp to be super bright- my eyes are too sensitive anyway.

Emergencies or looking for firewood, looking for a lost item/searchlight, general throwing beam, the LX2 serves duty well. These are the only two lights I think I would need for the upcoming zombie apocalypse, with plenty of batteries. The e+lite is super effecient, and even carrying spares is small and light. The LX2 is pretty efficient too.

While the LX2 is $195, you could easily substitute another high powered cr123x2 light for searchlight duties for $70 like a Jetbeam, Olight or Fenix. And the Petzel I think cost me $30, so there ya go- $100. The only thing missing would be a backup, in case either goes wrong. I'd carry a single cr123 light in addition, I'm getting the E1b for that purpose I think, but again you could substitute a Quark123 or a nice LiteFlux to save funds. One thing is for sure, it will be fun testing the lights while camping! I love playing with new gear on camping trips- not much more fun for me. I am testing a new tent right now in my yard while it POURS BUCKETS in NH today. So far it is dry enough to sleep in!


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 24, 2009)

dracodoc said:


> Zebralight H501 as headlamp, provide even flood beam.
> Don't buy E01, useless low (you can get low from Zebralight) and very purple.
> Add any 2AA thrower you like, should be enough.



I have an H501 and an H60w - the H60w is a lot better without being overly big or heavy.

The M20 would work as well or better than most 2xAA lights as a thrower.

H60w + M20 would be an excellent combo and both use the same batteries. Buy some AW 18650 cells and a WF-139 charger and you are well set up for camping.


----------



## dracodoc (Oct 25, 2009)

Of course, 18650 will have great advantage compare to AA...
But I have decided to keep all my light in AA, so I have to accept that they will never be brightest ones


----------



## chewbroccoli (Nov 21, 2009)

I got my M20 a couple days ago. I'm very pleased with it. it's exactly what i wanted. I like the beam a lot more than my little LD10. the LD10 will still be my EDC though. keep the M20 for bigger tasks. I like it way better without the "cigar" type bit on it. it interfered too much with putting it in my pockets or sheath. I also put the glow in the dark switch boot on. I quite like the blue glow rather than the green glow in the dark usually is.

the headband is great too. perfect fit with an LD10. super useful too and not too bulky.

the little Ti flashlight that came with the M20 is great too. super bright for such a small light. only complaint is the med-low-high mode order. it's hard to use it on low once you've seen the higher med mode's light.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 23, 2009)

I am hoping that a Quark AA Tactical will be my "ultimate" camping light, with a few accessories:

1) A headband (this will replace my Zebra light)

2) The prism accessory for the Quark - shipping soon (replace Zebra light)

3) A Quark 18650 body for long runtimes (loaded with an 18650 with end caps creating a spare battery carrier)

4) Quark Flat tactical tail cap - for tail standing. Although in a tent, I could never understand the usefulness of this, since it always seems to tip over for me. And without something to reflect against, tail-standing is mostly useless, unless you have a diffuser of some sort.

I figure with the programmability and throw of the Quarks (discontinued XPE-R2 models), that this one light could take care of 95% of my camping needs. (Of course I will have a backup of the same model - maybe programmed a little differently). And there's always the lights in the vehicles, M20, Mag 3D, Spotlight and Surefire M3 for those "unexpected" situations.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 23, 2009)

Chew
You could buy 10 2 D-cell plastic flashlights for $100. Do not think all
of them would die. Keep warm in a sleeping bag. Rubberband around the 
switch so it does not turn on by accident. Cheap.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2009)

Closet_Flashaholic said:


> I am hoping that a Quark AA Tactical will be my "ultimate" camping light, with a few accessories:
> 
> 1) A headband (this will replace my Zebra light)
> 
> ...


 
I am not sure the prism thing would replace a ZL as no one has used one and per 4/7s on 11/20/09 he is working out a few kinks and is listed to be shipped 12/03. Hard to replace gear with something that has not been made or sold yet. It will be bigger than the ZL for sure. Still I want to see the reports on this and hope to hear from users on CFP. I hoped that the Fenix MC10 could work as a headlamp alone but this does not seem to be the case. So going to look at a 1XAA XP-G 4/7 light and the prism as a backup if the reports come back ok.


----------



## TorchBoy (Nov 23, 2009)

hopkins said:


> You could buy 10 2 D-cell plastic flashlights for $100.


You should be able to get at least 20 of them for that amount. Then you can duct tape them to your head and all over your body.


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Nov 24, 2009)

I use several lights when I camp, But Im entitled, I love lights thats why Im here

As it has been said here, camping and backpacking are two totally different things. When Im camping i load up, gives me a chance to use most of my lights. Carrying lots of batteries and testing without fear of added weight.

No matter what Im doing I usually have a LD01 around my neck, which does most everything I need while outdoors.

However backpacking I have only a few that will go with me so the weight isnt 25lbs of just flashlights. 

1) Nitecore D10 (about $50-60 new, give or take), carried in a belt pouch i made that carries extra cells=its always with me. Absolutely waterproof in all my test and field accidents:shakehead, also the bolt on clip is oober tough. This is my favorite 1AA light by far.....

2) Surefire E2L (can be found used in the market place under $100) is always in my pack, Bullet Proof! Good output with Ultra long runtime (I personally could probably be on a trip for a couple of weeks on one set of batteries) and the optic has very good throw. This is fast becoming my favorite light and may soon be the only one needed for my backpacking trips (I wonder if its possible to bring just one???:thinking Its just big enough for good grip, and also harder to misplace than a tiny light.

3) Coleman 3AA latern, yellow $9 one from walmart. I use this for the tent or hammock light. Cheap, and runs forever. Not very bright but doesn't need to be in a tent.

I have never had a headlamp so cant comment on that. Im sure they are handy, but they just look silly to me, sorry:tinfoil:

Most of the time runtime outweighs lumens when camping or backpacking, for me anyway. Of course there are exceptions; bears, searching for a lost person, signaling help, starting a fire with a ROP Hotwire. Any quality light with a good runtime should serve just fine.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 24, 2009)

Well my current camping setup is a Quark Turbo 123x2 for my primary. Surefire LX2 with F04 for backup/secondary. And a Zebralight H60 for my headlamp. Camping is IMHO one of the funnest flashaholic activities and it is also the reason I became a flashaholic! I normally bring all of my newest lights with me just to play with them since there is still some light pollution where I live. You really dont need much light at all for 90% of camping work. I used a 30- lumen headlamp to set up the tent and the rest of the night I mainly used my Malkoff MD2 with M30 on low.


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 24, 2009)

chewbroccoli said:


> ........
> my dad has a bunch of unprotected 18650's from like laptop batteries. i'm not sure how actually dangerous they would be to use. the protection circut they have is for the whole pack not individual cells.



That is by no means safe or recommended. Stick with some protected AW's and you will be happy and safe :wave:


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I did say "I am hoping it will replace the Zebra light". Even if the beam is ok, it will still be a lot bulkier (and heavier) than the Zebra light. So I recognize that there may be some compromises. We shall see. I don't plan on ever selling my zebra anyways, so I can always continue to use it. Camping season is over for me for the next 6 months, so there is time for the kinks to be worked out and for the evaluations (beamshots) to come. No one is more aware of when the shipping date was changed than I. But for the money, I took a chance and even if it doesn't work out for my intended purpose, it still looks like a cool accessory to have. I also ordered the filters for it, although for the life of me, I have no idea what I would use them for.



Woods Walker said:


> I am not sure the prism thing would replace a ZL as no one has used one and per 4/7s on 11/20/09 he is working out a few kinks and is listed to be shipped 12/03. Hard to replace gear with something that has not been made or sold yet. It will be bigger than the ZL for sure. Still I want to see the reports on this and hope to hear from users on CFP. I hoped that the Fenix MC10 could work as a headlamp alone but this does not seem to be the case. So going to look at a 1XAA XP-G 4/7 light and the prism as a backup if the reports come back ok.


----------

